# What Online Websites Do You Shop?



## FluffysMom (Jan 9, 2011)

I've found many sites, but don't know which to trust. Would love to buy Fluffy a hoodie or sweater, but most if not all have high shipping rates. What websites have you purchased clothing/accessories (like bows and carriers) from and received great customer service? 

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## FluffysMom (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get this great little outfit? Called boutique, but they ran out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you checked our SM vendors? Many give a discount to SM members.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/73-vendor-forum/

I sell bows. I have a flat shipping rate of $3 no matter how many bows you buy.


----------



## FluffysMom (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for responding and letting me know about the vendor forum. I thought that forum was specifically for vendors only. 

If you buy from these vendors how do they know that you are a member?
Is there a promotional code you have to enter?

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

FluffysMom said:


> Thanks for responding and letting me know about the vendor forum. I thought that forum was specifically for vendors only.
> 
> If you buy from these vendors how do they know that you are a member?
> Is there a promotional code you have to enter?
> ...



Yes, that's where our vendors advertise. They usually display the discount code in their signature if they offer one.

Do you know what company makes the hoodie you want?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

the sweater and hat are adorable-since the store ran out, maybe you can call them back and ask who made it. If you can find that out- you can check the manufacturer website to see who sells their products.
I have purchased from MANY online vendors and customer service has been excellent. Marj and her bows being one of them!!
In addition to many of the vendors on the forum (all the ones I have purchased from have been wonderful) I also have bought from www.gwlittle.com- I've purchased a number of Susan Lanci items from them. Mainly because they keep many of her items in stock as opposed to special ordering them and having to wait several weeks. I've also purchased a number of items on Etsy. Phatmolly has made most of Candy's dresses and is excellent. Someone who I plan on ordering from and has great reviews is Dog Gone Cosy. She does very cute sweaters with matching hats. I think she will also custom color the sweaters and of course she will knit to your dog's measurements.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is a list of the ones I love:
M'Lady's Dog Bows (SM vendor)
Pampered Pet Boutique LLC Home Page (SM verdor)

Here is a list of the ones I like:
Luke's All Natural Pet Food
Wet Noses - The All Natural Dog Treat
Tickled Pink Boutique
gwlittle.com
Pet Food & Supplies - WagginTails.com
Luxury Pet Boutique, Small Dog Clothes, Designer Pet Carriers, New Jersey Pet Boutique


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

oh I'm so glad you asked this! I always want to know where people get all their cute fluff outfits, carriers, and paraphernalia. I LOVE to shop for Cozette!

I'd love to hear more places SM'ers go to shop-- I'm all for helping out the economy LOL. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

*bows:* Doggie Bow Ties, Sweet La Bella Bows
*treats*: I usually just go to the local pet boutique and lately we love these K9 Granola
*clothes*: mygofetch and Louis Dog
*everything else:* G.W. Little :thumbsup: i get my petzlife there, cocotherapy, the nina toys, cuddle cups, just got the sturdibag and i really like it. their video demos are pretty cool.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*My sellers*

A lot of cute dresses and hats on ebay
bows- The diva dog boutique
overstock.com
Amazon
and any other site that is PAY PAL Secure and I think the prices are reasonable


----------



## FluffysMom (Jan 9, 2011)

You guys are so awesome! I'll call the store on Monday to find out who the manufacturer is and post it here. 

Thanks for all the info. I'll definitely be up late tonight checking out all of your suggestions. 

I completely forgot about Etsy. My sister sells her jewelry there and I forgot they offer many puppy items, too.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## FluffysMom (Jan 9, 2011)

Jocelyn (jpupart) - just checked on Etsy for Phatmolly and sadly she's had to close up shop for a while...I also looked up Dog Gone Cosy, but couldn't find her.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

i love LuckyPuppyCouture.com who is also a vendor on SM.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

FluffysMom said:


> Jocelyn (jpupart) - just checked on Etsy for Phatmolly and sadly she's had to close up shop for a while...I also looked up Dog Gone Cosy, but couldn't find her.


Oh, no... I'm worried about Joan (Phatmolly)!! I hadn't talked with her since early December and she said she may need more surgery after Christmas. I need to send her an email and see how she's doing. She's a wonderful person!!

Sorry, I spelled the other Etsy vendor wrong. It should be Dogoncozy. see if that works.


----------



## FluffysMom (Jan 9, 2011)

UPDATE ON PINK & BLUE HOODIE: The store in Ocala says the manufacturer no longer makes clothing. The name of the manuf. co. they say is Clebo (sp?)...I couldn't find that vendor on Google at all 

UPDATE on Phatmolly: Just got an email that Phatmolly is back on Etsy with several outfits...very cute.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

FluffysMom said:


> UPDATE ON PINK & BLUE HOODIE: The store in Ocala says the manufacturer no longer makes clothing. The name of the manuf. co. they say is Clebo (sp?)...I couldn't find that vendor on Google at all
> 
> UPDATE on Phatmolly: Just got an email that Phatmolly is back on Etsy with several outfits...very cute.


sorry, I haven't heard of a manufacturer by that name, either. 

I talked with Joan at phatmolly- she is taking limited special orders due to her health, but she will still make custom clothes for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

FluffysMom said:


> UPDATE ON PINK & BLUE HOODIE: The store in Ocala says the manufacturer no longer makes clothing. The name of the manuf. co. they say is Clebo (sp?)...I couldn't find that vendor on Google at all
> 
> UPDATE on Phatmolly: Just got an email that Phatmolly is back on Etsy with several outfits...very cute.


I think that may have been a Kwigy Bo sweater like the ones I sent to Kelly for the new pups. Kind of looks similar especially in wool. They've stopped making clothes now; just doing bags.


----------

